# Hi everyone, Im new! Tryng to conceive... *



## Asyah (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

I was diagnosed with endo in May last yr after yrs of pain and being told 'its just period pain'. Had my second lap in October last yr to remove the endo. 
me and my husband have been trying to conceive for almost two yrs now, and still no success! Every month i get upset when I start my period  
This month however, I was due to start my period on Friday last week, and i've still not come on. I've done 3 pregnancy tests lol, and they're all negative. Im getting slight pain on a night, like a very mild period pain, I think im gonna come on my period, and get prepared, but nothing! Trying not to get too excited, maybe its just late?! Im usually quite regular tho.

Anyone have a similar experience?  

Love

Asyah
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF!! Nice to have you here!!

Sometimes you can have late implantion so you maybe test a bit to early.. Maybe give it a few days... Good luck hun I hope its your     

Take care Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   And I agree re the late implantation - I didn't OV until CD21 when I (eventually) fell pg with my youngest which means it would have been around CD32 when I got my BFP - my cycle was always 28 days normally so for me it was 4 days 'late'.

Good luck!!


----------



## Asyah (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats great, thank you ladies!!! Gives me some kind of hope atleast!
My cycle is almost always 28days so i am 4/5 days late now. Fingers crossed.  

Asyah
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Asyah, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I think the ladies have already given you some sound advice. I would test again in a couple of days if AF does not arrive. If you still get a negative, see your GP and ask him/her to do a blood test as, sometimes, pee sticks don't show up a pregnancy wheer a blood test always will. 
Having said all that, be realistic - even those of us with the most regular cycles going sometimes have a "blip" and have a very long or very short cycle and this might be what's happening to you.

I sincerely hope it is not a blip and just a late implantation for your though. 

Here's a few useful links for you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Do pop back and let us know how you get on.

Good luck! 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Asyah (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone

Did another pregnancy test this morning....lol i know its crazy but I cant help feeling excited! Negative again 

I hope it is a late implantation but I'm used to the dissapointment so not gonna be terribly upset if I do start my period. 
I think all of us on here get used to the dissapointment, but theres hope!
Oh and my boobs were so sore last night, couldn't lay on my front. I never have sore boobs!

Hope your all well.




Love 


Asyah
xxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Asyah said:


> I think all of us on here get used to the dissapointment, but theres hope!


Ah bless you hun, that's so true 

No sign of the old witch yet then? That's a week late then?  
What pee sticks are you using and when are you doing them? First morning pee or later on? If you're using cheapie ones, ditch them and get yourself a decent branded one or, better still, a digital one. If you are not testing first thing in the morning, test with the first morning pee - it _shouldn't_ make a difference but it sometimes does. If you still get a negative with them and have no AF by Monday then I would definitely go to your GP and maybe ask for blood test first, or something to bring AF on if it's a negative.

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Asyah  
I know the feeling well regarding testing BFN, on each late cycle.
Caz has left you some great advice, and youve found a great place for support ,
I do think prehaps your GP should refer you to a fertilty specialist to see why your not conciving despite having the Endo removed has your husband had a SA 

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom too
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Asyah (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

still not pregnant, and still negative on the tests. Rang doctors and they said i have to wait few more days.

Only one of my tubes works which is why its gonna take a while to conceive. My specialist said if no pregnancy by summer then consider IVF. 
My endo was/is quite bad, had alot of adhesions, also i have PCOS.

At work so cant post much mroe

Take care
xx


----------



## Asyah (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

I posted sometime last week I think and thought I may have been pregnant. After about 6 tests, I finally had my period. Very unusual because since I started my periods, they have always been very regular, and for the first time, I was 11 days late.
Could this be anything to do with my op in oct for endo excision?? Even after op, periods were regular, but now they're much lighter (thats a good thing!) and shorter. 
Suppose I do have some good news in that I only have one very bad period pain day which is on the first day, then I can deal witht he pain for second day without any heavy medication, third day, completely normal..dont even realise Im on my period! I guess things are settling now and maybe Ive healed from the op properly inside so pain is settling as well. 
Sorry for rambling on, I often talk to myself in my head about all this. LOL...IS THIS NORMAL? DOES ANYONE ELSE DO THIS? My sister thinks I need help lol. 
Hope ur all well and happy    

Asyah


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

From my own experience after my op for endo, my periods were all over the place and sometimes didn't appear at all (which can be very cruel!)  sometimes they were heavy and others light. they are regular now, still heavy on the first few days and a little pain but nothing much or like I used to get.
Hopefully things will settle down for you

Icky

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hun 
Ive merged your original post with todays one, I sorry cant help with regard to the all over the place peiods, but I can say your sister is right you do need help, but you can tell her youve found it!
here on FF is all the help your going to need to getthrough the journey your on to have apregnancy and baby/family

Did you post on the endo boards 
*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE
I really cant stress how much the endo board will help you get through what is un doubtebly a tough time right now 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello again.


So sorry it wasn't your miracle month this month. 
I had a lap for endo and my periods were just the same as before (like clockwork) so I guess we are all different. It's good that the lap has helped pain wise and, perhaps that is encouraging in that it means it has done some good and may have done more in regards to chances of conception. 

Talking to yourself, internal musing? Oh yep, they all sound like standard protocol for anyone going through fertility problems... You're not talkign to yourself anyway, you're talking to us and we're listening and, even better, we understand! 

Wishing you lots of luck for next month. 

C~x


----------



## Asyah (Jan 30, 2008)

aaw thanks everyone, ur all so sweet!!

when i mentioned talking to myself, i meant i actually have conversations with myself in my head...lol feel silly for even saying it! 

my periods were always regular before op, this is the first time ive had my period late...11 days late, usually its give or take a day. so thats why i was soooo excited! oh well..hopefully next month. 

thank you again all u lovely ladies.
xxxxx


----------

